# BRAZIL L seriesc pleco + marine fish list and BOXING DAY prices!!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

rediculus good deals on L series plecos at r2o aquariums 
1370 dundas street east
mississauga ontario
905 808 4658

boxing day hours are 11 - 9 and regular hours resume for the rest of the week.

coral sales 

zooanthid colonys are 25 
all cultured acro 25 
all ricordea on for 6 dollars!!! 
all other corals 25 - 35 percent off 
crazy marine and freshwater discount list below. all freshwater and saltwater fish in the store not listed below will be 25 percent off	
boxing day sales prices listed below	

reg price	sale price
6-9cm	Crenicichla compressiceps 17.99	11.99
6-9cm	Crenicichla regani 18.99	13.99
5-6cm	Laetacara curviceps	Araguaia	11.99	7.99
22-25cm	Panaque ambrusteri	L027/Tocantins	350	200
22-25cm	Scobinancistrus aureatus	L014	350	225
22-25cm	Pseudacanthicus sp. L025	São Felix	1200	700
16-18cm	Scobinancistrus sp. L253	yellow	300	200
16-18cm	Scobinancistrus sp. L048 182	100
16-18cm	Pseudacanthicus sp. L024 400	275
16-18cm	Leporacanthicus galaxias L029	140	80
14-15cm	Pseudacanthicus sp. L097 210	135
12-13cm	Hypancistrus sp. L066 75	50
12-13cm	Hypancistrus sp. L333	Alenquer	95	60
12-13cm	Panaque ambrusteri	L027/Xingu	100	65
10-11cm	Baryancistrus xanthellus L177	45	29.99
14-15cm	Baryancistrus chrysolomus L047	140	80
14-15cm	Parancistrus nudiventris	L031	100	65
8-9cm	Geophagus altifrons	Tocantins	40	25
8-9cm	Geophagus altifrons	São Felix	45	35
19-21cm	Pseudacanthicus sp. L025 650	350
19-21cm	Panaque ambrusteri	L027/Araguaia	500	350
8-9cm	Hypancistrus sp. L004	L028	35	25
8-9cm	Retroculus lapidifer 50	39.99

COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME	REG PRICES	sale price
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL -M	CENTROPYGE BISPINOSUS	25	$15.00
GREY POMA ANGEL (M)	CHAETODONTOPLUS MELANOSOMA	50	$35.00
BLUE FACE TRIGGER -MALE ML/M	XANTHICHTYS AUROMARGINATUS	50	$35.00
BLUE FACE GOBY	Hoplolatilus starcki 60	$40.00
ORANGE SKUNK CLOWN	AMPHIPRION SANDARACINES	15	$10.00
SPOT FIN/FUMANCHO LION -S/M	DENDROCHIRUS BIOCELLATUS	35	$20.00
MAROON CLOWN -S	PREMAS BIACULEATUS	15	$10.00
LYRETAIL HOG FISH - ML	BODIANUS ANTHIODES	75	$45.00
RED DWARF LION	DENDROCHIRUS BRACHYPTERUS	30	$15.00
DWARF LION -M/S	DENDROCHIRUS ZEBRA	25	$15.00
LIPSTICK TANG - L	NASO LITURATUS	65	$40.00
LIPSTICK TANG - M	NASO LITURATUS	40	$25.00
POWDER BROWN TANG (m)	ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS	40	$25.00
POWDER BROWN TANG (S)	ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS	35	$20.00
CHOCOLATE TANG -m	ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS	40	$30.00
CHOCOLATE TANG -S	ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS	25	$15.00
RED SNAPPER - M	LUTJANUS SABAE	50	$30.00
COW FISH (M/L)	LACTORIA CORNUTA	25	$15.00
VLAMINGI TANG - S	Acanthurus vlamingi	20	$10.00
frog FISH - XL	ANTENNARIOUS SPECIES	125	$75.00
GREEN CHROMIS -L	CHROMIS VIRIDIS	7	$4.00
DIADEMA GROUPER	PSEUDOCHROMIS DIADEMA	15	$8.00
ORANGE SPOTTED GOBY -Male	VALENCIENNEA PULARIS	15	$10.00
BLACK PERCULA CLOWN -M/ML	AMPHIPRION LATEZONATUS	20	$12.00
BLACK PERCULA CLOWN (S)	AMPHIPRION LATEZONATUS	20	$12.00
GREEN CHROMIS -ml	CHROMIS VIRIDIS	6	$4.00
SCISSORTAIL GOBY	PTERELEOTRIS EVIDES	15	$10.00
BARRED GOBY	PTERELEOTRIS ZEBRA	15	$10.00
GREEN GOBY	GOBIODON ATRAGULATUS	10	$7.00
FORK TAIL BLENNY	MEIACANTHUS SMITHII	15	$10.00
BANDED PIPE	MEICANTHUS GRAMISTES	18	$12.00
TWO LINE GOBY - M/S	VALENCIENNEA HELSDINGENII	20	$13.00
ANTENA / RED BANDED GOBY	STONOGOBIOPS XANTHORHINICA	20	$12.00
ORANGE MARKED GOBY	Amblygobius decussatus	15	$10.00
TWO SPOT HOG - M/S	Bodianus bimaculatos	50	$35.00
BLUE GADEON GOBY	PTERELETRIS HETEROPTERUS	12	$8.00
FIRE FISH GOBY - M	NEMETELEOTRIS MAGNIFICA	15	$5.00
PORCUPINE PUFFER - SOFT SPINE - S	DIODON HOLOCANTHUS	30	$20.00
copperband b utterfly lg	CHELMON ROSTRATUS	40	$20.00
copperband butterfly md	CHELMON ROSTRATUS	30	$17.00
AURIGA BUTTERFLY - S	CHAETODON AURIGA	25	$18.00
YELLOW LONG NOSE BUTT. -M	FORCIPIGER FLAVISSIMUS	35	$25.00
COCKTAIL FISH - M/S	Pteragogus flagellifer	20	$12.00
EIGHT LINE WRASSE	PSEUDOCHILINUS HEXATAENIA	15	$10.00
RED LINE WRASSE	Halichoeres biocellatus	15	$10.00
MELANURUS WRASSE	Halichoeres melanurus	20	$10.00
GREEN MANDARIN M	PTEROSHYNCHIROPUS SPENDIDUS	20	$10.00
LEOPARD WRASSE	MACROPHARYNGODON MELEAGRIS	15	$10.00
YELLOW WRASSE - M/S	HALICHORES CHRYSUS	15	$8.00
ORANGE SKUNK CLOWN	AMPHIPRION SANDARACINES	15	$9.00
DISSAPEARING WRASSE	Pseudocheilinus evanidus	20	$12.00
YELLOW TAIL WRASSE	ANAMPSES MELEAGRIDES	25	$15.00
RAINBOW WRASSE	Thalassoma amblycephalum	15	$10.00
SIX LINE WRASSE	PSEUDOCHILINUS HEXATAENIA	18	$10.00
purple fire fish	NEMATELEOTRIS DECORA	30	$15.00
purple fire fish	NEMATELEOTRIS DECORA	30	$15.00
PERCULA CLOWN -m	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS	15	$10.00
PERCULA CLOWN -S	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS	15	$10.00
PERCULA CLOWN -L	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS	15	$10.00
ORANGE SKUNK SHRIMPS (m/ml)	LYSMATA AMBOINENSIS	15	$10.00
HARLIQUIN SHRIMPS -M	HYMENOCERA PICTA	40	$25.00
mantis shrimp	SQUILLA MANTHIS	35	$20.00
ROSE BUBBLE ANEMONE	Entacmaea quadricolor	65	$40.00
green ricordea yuma	Entacmaea quadricolor	10	$6.00
CLOWN TRIGGER - S	BALISTOIDES CONSPICILLUM	80	$60.00
ZEBRA ANGEL -M/ML	GENICANTHUS SEMIFACIATUS	75	$50.00
RED LINE WRASSE	Halichoeres biocellatus	20	$10.00
green ricordea yuma	Entacmaea quadricolor	10	$6.00
orange ricordea yuma	Entacmaea quadricolor	12	$6.00
BICOLOR BLENNY	ECSENIUS BICOLOR	15	$10.00
BANDED PIPE	MEICANTHUS GRAMISTES	20	$12.00
TWO SPOT HOG - M/S	Bodianus bimaculatos	50	$35.00
HARLIQUIN TUSK - ML	LIENARDELLA FASCIATA	90	$60.00


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Are those two prices or quantity and price?


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

first price is my regular price and the second is the sale price


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

how long have these plecos been in quarantine for?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken. Most arrived last Friday. Some have been in the store over 1 week from a previous shipment.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

They have been in for 5 days

Sorry folks made an error in my post, I close at 7 today not 9 !!


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

very cool, going to try and make the trip out to sauga today


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For what it's worth....I haven't been in Freshwater for awhile....but I do recognize healthy specimens. Most if not all the the Plecos were fat and healthy. I'm also familiar with Ryan's acclimation process. These guys weren't 'just thrown" into his system. I think you'll like the trip. Cheers.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

The store will closed early today. I'm feeling very under the weather 
I'm very sorry to anyone who showed up and seen the store closed

Call me if there anything you need or looking for
Thanks


----------



## tat2moe (Aug 15, 2010)

Is the store open tomorrow, Dec. 31?
Thanks


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

tat2moe said:


> Is the store open tomorrow, Dec. 31?
> Thanks


I believe Ryan is closed on mondays.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Normally the store is closed on Mon and Tue unless you made a appointment with him.


----------

